# Getting/keeping pasture weed free



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

My pasture used to be 100% weeds. Over the years (7 years) I've worked to cut out the weeds and grow grass. Now my pasture has only about 10% weeds. The problem is that that 10% weeds keeps coming back (it's been 10% weeds for the last 3 or 4 years). How can I get rid of that 10% of weeds, and get my pasture to be 100% grass?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL.... Run your goats in it...they are browsers by nature, not grazers, keep a couple sheep or a horse in the pasture, they'll graze and the goats will "weed".


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

What kind of weed? You may have to break down and spray. If you are doing the organic thing then it ain't possible! Maybe ask the county Ag Agent to tell you what would work best for the weeds you have.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Burdock and thistle mostly.

I have 6 goats and one big horse out there. The pasture is not quite 2 acres.

I definitely want to take the organic approach.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Such a small acreage. Maybe going out with a pump type sprayer with some roundup and a cooler full of frosty beverages and spray each plant individually before they flower? Wear a big hat and sunscreen! :sun:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...the "spot" treatment would work.....I'd do as Fred said...small cooler, a big hat and sunscreen too :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

there is a product called brash on the market. Its a weed killer specifically for pastures their is no withdrawell time for livestock, just let it dry. It comes in two gallon containers by the name as brash, in the one gallon container its called range star i believe, dont ask me why. but it works well. 
beth


----------

